# BLUE MONDAY!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Sam, Keith, Justin and Gene were right on time and rearing <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">togo</st1:country-region></st1lace>. We had rescheduled this trip from last week due to bad weather and it looked like the weather was going to cooperate. A little light breeze was perfect to keep us cool. I went right to where I left them the day before and the speckled trout were ready to rumble. Same technique live shrimp and DOA?s under corks had the trout flipping in the boat at steady pace. It was easy as pie today all four guys? are seasoned fisherman and know the drill well so just about every bite was fish in the boat. Before we knew it we had a100 trout in the box. Time to chase the redfish. Hit some shorelines and before long the drags were running. It was getting hot and the box was topped off nicely with redfish and could hold no more. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>100 Speckled Trout<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>6 Redfish<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice day!


----------

